# Question about security camera quality



## jamesclerie

Most of the problems you describe have to do with the processing of the video. When you plug a camera in to your computer or use the built in cam in your mac book the video codec of the computer handle all of the video. Most people think that buying the best cameras will produce the best picture only true if the video processor is the same quality Frames per minute and all that fun stuff. So what are you using as your video processor DVR Multiplexor?


----------



## HackWork

Thanks for the reply, I knew there was more to it!

To be honest, this is just a small thing I was looking into for my own home. I wanted to buy 2 cameras (USB, if available) and plug them directly into a utility server that I leave running. Because of the positioning, both cameras would be within 10 foot of that computer.


----------



## user4818

I don't know much about security cameras, but I love your screen name! :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky

Peter D said:


> I don't know much about security cameras, but I love your screen name! :thumbup:


 
That's a funny way to express your jealousy! :laughing:


----------



## user4818

480sparky said:


> That's a funny way to express your jealousy! :laughing:


I'm thinking about signing up with a similar screen name.


----------



## HackWork

Peter D said:


> I'm thinking about signing up with a similar screen name.


I'll sell you this one:thumbsup:


----------



## user4818

HackWork said:


> I'll sell you this one:thumbsup:


Is $10 billion enough?


----------



## 480sparky

Peter D said:


> I'm thinking about signing up with a similar screen name.


 
Mr. Hack Electric?

Hacks R Us?


----------



## HackWork

Peter D said:


> Is $10 billion enough?


:ban:


----------



## user4818

480sparky said:


> Mr. Hack Electric?
> 
> Hacks R Us?


I was thinking of KingHacker.


----------



## B4T

How about D DA HACK :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818

Black4Truck said:


> How about D DA HACK :thumbsup:


How about....no.


----------



## william1978

Peter D said:


> Is $10 billion enough?


 I will up you 1 billion.


----------



## william1978

Peter D said:


> I'm thinking about signing up with a similar screen name.


 Go for it.


----------



## user4818

william1978 said:


> I will up you 1 billion.


Never. 



william1978 said:


> Go for it.


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## william1978

Peter D said:


> Never.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

Peter D said:


> Never............. .


 I think he means he's offering 11 billion.........


----------



## B4T

Peter D said:


> How about....no.


you ain't got anything better :smartass:


----------



## william1978

480sparky said:


> I think he means he's offering 11 billion.........


 Bingo.


----------



## mikeh32

make sure if you are using usb, you do not run it to far. i would just use coax to a pc card. 

and then use a few $30 dome cams.


----------



## 480sparky

william1978 said:


> Bingo.


 
Wow! First time I've ever won at Bingo. Can you send me my 11 billion via PayPal?


----------



## user4818

480sparky said:


> I think he means he's offering 11 billion.........


I know. And he will never one up me. I have an inexhaustible supply of money to buy the screen name HackWork.


----------



## william1978

480sparky said:


> Wow! First time I've ever won at Bingo. Can you send me my 11 billion via PayPal?


 Sure I'll send you and Peter 11 billion each. I just do electrical as a hobby.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky

william1978 said:


> ....... I just do electrical as a hobby.:thumbsup:


So does Peter.:whistling2:


----------



## user4818

480sparky said:


> So does Peter.:whistling2:


Ouch. That stings.


----------



## user4818

Black4Truck said:


> you ain't got anything better :smartass:



Welcome to the forum.


----------



## william1978

480sparky said:


> So does Peter.:whistling2:


 You mean Peter and I have something in common?:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

Peter D said:


> Ouch. That stings.


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## HackWork

mikeh32 said:


> make sure if you are using usb, you do not run it to far. i would just use coax to a pc card.
> 
> and then use a few $30 dome cams.


It's only 10 foot away from the computer.

Knowing that, do you still recommend buying a PC card?


----------



## HackWork

Hey guys, sorry I interrupted your party. As you were.


----------



## william1978

480sparky said:


> Welcome to the forum.


 Welcome to the forum.


----------



## B4T

Peter D said:


> Welcome to the forum.


 
Whats a forum? :blink:


----------



## william1978

HackWork said:


> Hey guys, sorry I interrupted your party. As you were.


You party pooper!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

Black4Truck said:


> Whats a forum? :blink:


Where am I?


----------



## B4T

480sparky said:


> Where am I?


Waldo??


----------



## william1978

Black4Truck said:


> Whats a forum? :blink:


 I don't know. I must figure it out.:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky

Black4Truck said:


> Waldo??


----------



## user4818

Forum to the welcome.


----------



## william1978

:ban: :hang: :laughing::laughing:


Peter D said:


> Forum to the welcome.


----------



## mikeh32

HackWork said:


> It's only 10 foot away from the computer.
> 
> Knowing that, do you still recommend buying a PC card?


should be fine running under 5m without a hub. but anything more you will run into issues.


----------



## mikeh32

this is what i use....

http://www.sourcingmap.com/cctv-pci-dvr-video-capture-card-dsr104-p-2999.html


----------



## steven shica

*This is why*

I have a tiny camera built into both my iMac and my laptop, these cameras give a decent picture【of course, the object is just a couple of feet away from the lens】 and full motion (no skipping)【just shooting and display in the same machine without transmission and recording】. 

Even on the midrange ones, the picture quality isn't that good and the video is stop motion (it skips【on the screen of the monitor? or when replayed from the DVR?】)【due to the loss of transmission and DVR recordign】 most of the time. 

This is why.


----------



## MTW

I hope this project went well.


----------



## JoeSparky

HackWork said:


> I'm curious about security cameras.
> 
> To preface this question, I have a tiny camera built into both my iMac and my laptop, these cameras give a decent picture and full motion (no skipping). About 5 years ago I won some Logitech webcam that simply plugged into a USB port, it was a $40 camera but it also had a very good picture and was full motion.
> 
> Now I'm looking for a dome type security camera, nothing fancy, just a good picture, and the prices are pretty high. Even on the midrange ones, the picture quality isn't that good and the video is stop motion (it skips) most of the time.
> 
> Why is that?


Sounds like 11 year old technology. It's probably time to upgrade.


----------



## Switched

JoeSparky said:


> Sounds like 11 year old technology. It's probably time to upgrade.


Damn Bro... Now you sound like my wife. 

:vs_laugh::surprise:


----------



## The_Modifier

MTW said:


> I hope this project went well.


Back to this :vs_poop: again? lain:


----------



## jw0445

Just buttered the popcorn. This should be entertaining.


----------



## HackWork

The_Modifier said:


> Back to this :vs_poop: again? lain:


Don’t blame Peter. He was just following Joe’s lame and weak trolling campaign against me.


----------



## JoeSparky

HackWork said:


> Don’t blame Peter. He was just following Joe’s lame and weak trolling campaign against me.


Hi Hacky

:vs_wave:
:vs_wave::vs_wave:
:vs_wave::vs_wave::vs_wave:


----------



## HackWork

Can someone please tell Joe that I said hi? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Signal1

The_Modifier said:


> Back to this :vs_poop: again? lain:


Thank you.


----------



## JoeSparky

HackWork said:


> Can someone please tell Joe that I said hi? Thanks in advance.


You can tell me yourself anytime you want, Dorothy:smile:


----------



## HackWork

Can someone please tell Joe that he has not yet earned back his Hax privileges.


----------



## Wirenuting

Man I see names of long passed members.


BTW, I still use ICam Pro on my iPhone and computers for USB cams at home. 
Still works like a champ. 
Also have one of them PoS nest cams at the front door. Sucs the big one.


----------



## JoeSparky

HackWork said:


> Can someone please tell Joe that he has not yet earned back his Hax privileges.


So, Dorothy, do I have to go see the wizard to get my hacky privileges back :vs_OMG: and get you a pair of ruby slippers?


----------



## MTW

HackWork said:


> Don’t blame Peter. He was just following Joe’s lame and weak trolling campaign against me.


Oh, I see.


----------



## HackWork

MTW said:


> Oh, I see.


If you keep this up, I will Like posts that are insulting you.

Our treaty works both ways, mister.


----------



## MTW

HackWork said:


> If you keep this up, I will Like posts that are insulting you.
> 
> Our treaty works both ways, mister.


I beg and plead with you not to do that. :crying::crying:


----------



## JoeSparky

MTW said:


> I beg and plead with you not to do that. :crying::crying:




Hi Petey

:vs_wave::vs_wave:
:vs_wave:
:vs_wave::vs_wave:

Do you need me to take care of Dorothy for you? I have some pull with the wizard :vs_laugh:


----------



## HackWork

Can we get this thread back on topic please?


----------



## MTW

JoeSparky said:


> Hi Petey
> 
> :vs_wave::vs_wave:
> :vs_wave:
> :vs_wave::vs_wave:


Hi Joey


----------



## HackWork

MTW said:


> Hi Joey


I think we’re going to have to exclude Joe. He is just being petty and cruel.


----------



## JoeSparky

HackWork said:


> I think we’re going to have to exclude Joe. He is just being petty and cruel.


:vs_cry::vs_cry:


----------



## paulengr

Look on atvresearch. Good prices and they’ve got “everything”. If you want top quality go for say an Axion that is an IP camera and streams video straight to a server. 4K quality is easy. But...it’s not cheap.


----------

